

Motorola Droid: why don’t you want my business? - anuleczka
http://geekfeminism.org/2009/12/06/motorola-droid-why-dont-you-want-my-business/

======
RevRal
Does anyone else automatically append "what Nintendon't" whenever you hear
"Droid does?"

